# Hell of a fight



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.break.com/index/deer_fight.html

Could you imagine seeing this in person. I've seen a few fights before, but nothing this fierce or deer this big.


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

wow


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:withstupid: I thought it was pretty cool! Wish there was volume from the rattling.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

WOW!!! That is a fight!!
That doe in the background could care less for what they're fighting over though.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It was plain for anyone to see what they where fighting for! The first to go into the* BAIT FEEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kshunter (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i could take em


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

The only "fight" I've ever seen in the wild, was while I was squirrel hunting. I heard footsteps, and stopped beside a tree. A 6 point and an 8 point walked out in front of me at about 25 yards. The 6 point was tailing the 8, and then walked around front of the 8. They locked horns, and the 8 point shoved the 6 point probably 15 feet, and then they unlocked and went on their way. I suppose it was just some sort of sparring. I saw an enormous buck one time while bow hunting, that I have since called "The Fork Lift Buck". It looked like it would have been a 10 point or better, but all it had was it's G1s and main beams. Everything else including the brow tines were stripped level with the main beams. I would have loved to have seen the fighting that went on to make that happen!


----------

